# Casio Waveceptor - Hands Won't Set Correctly



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi

Replaced the battery in my cheapo waveceptor wvq-200hdu...etc a few days ago.

The watch has synchronised to the correct time (there is an LCD digital display for the date in the dial, and it can be set to scroll through the date and time, so I know it's right).

Whatever I do though, I can't get the hands to display the right time, they're always at least an hour behind (initially they appeared to be in GMT rather than BST, but now theire saying 5:24pm and it's 6:51pm BST).

Anyone know how to force the hands to set?

I've downloaded the pdf manual from Casio and it says how to synchronise the time, which it has, according to the LCD, but nothing about resetting the hands.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Odd for a waveceptor, my gshock is always bang on! Have yu got multiple countries built in? could be on the wrong mode...

dont know how to force the hands on, they should sync with the digital time if thats right. is the digital time right?

cheers

Ben


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

sparrow441 said:


> Odd for a waveceptor, my gshock is always bang on! Have yu got multiple countries built in? could be on the wrong mode...
> 
> dont know how to force the hands on, they should sync with the digital time if thats right. is the digital time right?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Like I say the watch is synchronised (it knows the correct time) but it doesn't seem to be able to display it via the hands.

When I go through the setting stages, the second hand winds round to the correct seconds, but the hour and minute hands don't advance (although they advance fine in 'real time').

I've tried setting it to GMT only, GMT with daylight savings, GMT/BST 'auto select' and even GMT+1, but it won't show the correct time via the hands.

I'm really confused, there must be some sort of factory reset, but I'm b*ggered if I can find it.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

A mate at work came to me with his Waveceptor with the same problem. There is a way to syc the hands with the LCD, it is via the setting button, can't remember exactly, but go onto Casio website and look for setting instructions, then enter the module number which is marked on the watch case back.

Hope this helps

Rob


----------

